# ...als er anfing zu arbeiten /...als er zu arbeiten anfing



## Luchjo

Estimados colegas:
¿Cúal de estas formas es la correcta?


> Herr Schmidt hatte sein Studium bereits beendet, als er *anfing zu arbeiten*.





> Herr Schmidt hatte sein Studium bereits beendet, als er *zu arbeiten anfing*.


----------



## bwprius

Ambas son correctas. La segunda es menos frecuente.


----------



## Alemanita

bwprius said:


> Ambas son correctas.


Totalmente de acuerdo.


bwprius said:


> La segunda es menos frecuente.


Interesante. Yo hubiera dicho al revés.


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> Yo hubiera dicho al revés.


 _*De hecho ! Esta construcción apenas se utiliza !*_


----------



## Luchjo

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas. ¿Y qué construcción es más frecuente, Tonerl?


----------



## Tonerl

Luchjo said:


> Y qué construcción es más frecuente, Tonerl?


als er *anfing zu arbeiten*


----------



## Luchjo




----------



## elroy

Me sumo a lo planteado por @bwprius y @Tonerl.

“als er anfing / angefangen hat zu arbeiten” es lo que me saldría espontáneamente.


----------

